# Sinful Colors "Shamrock Colors" Collection



## NeutraKris (Feb 27, 2011)

The other day I saw on Nouveau Cheap's blog that Sinful Colors released two shades for St. Patrick's Day, one of which is a LE shade that hasn't been around since this time last year. The shades looked fabulous and I  knew I had to have them (especially since I don't own any true greens)!

I took myself over to my Walgreen's today and sure enough, there was a display for Sinful Colors' "Shamrock Colors"! I absolutely adore Sinful Colors and they're only $1.99 each! I even picked up the glitter shade, which is totally out of character for me as I normally hate glitter polishes due to the fact they're such a pain in the fanny to remove.

So, without further ado, here are the two shades from Sinful Colors' "Shamrock Colors" Collection:



​ Left: Irish Green - Right: Green Ocean​  ​ "Irish Green" is actually a touch darker in person, but my camera couldn't quite capture that. "Green Ocean" appears correctly.

So, what do you think? Do you already have "Green Ocean" (the LE shade from last year)? Will you be picking up one or both of these polishes? Share!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 28, 2011)

I really like both of them.  Irish green might be a tad bit too bright for me, so I would most likely wear them on my toes (can't wear that colour to work).  But the Green Ocean is definitely my favorite of the two. I'm not a green polish person unless its really dark, but I actually don't mind wearing this one.


----------



## NeutraKris (Feb 28, 2011)

llehsal - I don't normally sport green on my nails either, but I just had to have these! Please remember, Irish Green is actually a touch darker in person. My camera seemed to brighten it on its own. In person, it's a traditional St. Patty's Day green.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG I NEED the color on the right!


----------



## heartlee (Feb 28, 2011)

This is exciting! A true Kelly green is hard to find &amp; match haha!

I WILL be getting the Irish Green!! &amp; Kris, I'm pretty in love with Sinful Colors also! &amp; Color Club is very reasonably priced as well!

Thanks for sharing!!

&lt;3 Heartlee


----------



## magosienne (Feb 28, 2011)

They look really good but the green polish looks a lot like one i acquired from China Glaze : Paper Chasing. So i think i'll pass.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 28, 2011)

Im going to walgreens later for these. Both are must haves


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 28, 2011)

What's the opacity like on these? I really like the color on the right!


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 1, 2011)

Yay! I don't believe any retailer in my area carries Color Club. I've heard them mentioned quite a few times. I'll have to check out their website. You're welcome and thank *you*! &lt;3

Kris
 



> Originally Posted by *heartlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exciting! A true Kelly green is hard to find &amp; match haha!
> 
> ...


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't tried them yet. I do plan on doing a post about them when I get there. I'm going to try "Green Ocean" after I'm finished with my current mani (a few more days). I'll follow up here after I've tried them!
 



> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the opacity like on these? I really like the color on the right!


----------



## StakeEdward (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought Green Ocean tonight and applied it over Sally Hansen's Gunmetal for my manicure starting tonight. I like it, and now I want their other flake colors! Only problem is that I discovered Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear brushes are TERRIBLE and make applying polish a witch, so I gave up on trying to make it look perfect. Not sure how long the manicure will last b/c I've never used one of these flakie polishes before. I took a photo of it:





I smudged out the background lol because I couldn't be bothered to find a blank background. Apologies for the lack of intensity on the part of the gunmetal color. I couldn't be bothered to do more than 2 coats of the Sally Hansen because the brush was annoying. It looks more intense irl because this was taken under artificial lighting.

I don't think I would layer Green Ocean over the Irish Green color. The contrast looks a lot better than I think it would if you layered it over a green color.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 2, 2011)

Waaah... My Wags doesn't have these in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow stake....I really reallllly like this.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 2, 2011)

I've never had any green nail polish colours. I usually stick to darker champagnes or bright pinks. Maybe it's time I give green a try!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 2, 2011)

I have Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear in Gunmetal! I will definitely try this combination!
 



> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought Green Ocean tonight and applied it over Sally Hansen's Gunmetal for my manicure starting tonight. I like it, and now I want their other flake colors! Only problem is that I discovered Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear brushes are TERRIBLE and make applying polish a witch, so I gave up on trying to make it look perfect. Not sure how long the manicure will last b/c I've never used one of these flakie polishes before. I took a photo of it:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the Irish Green and HATE it. It takes so many layers of polish before a good color emerges. It's pretty in the bottle but not applied. I did find that applying a matte black polish under it does make the color pop more but you shouldn't have to use a black base.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 3, 2011)

I got both today!!!


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 3, 2011)

zadidoll - Oh, that's a shame. I'm sorry to hear that. Good to know though!

internetchick - YAY!


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 7, 2011)

​ Sinful Colors "Irish Green"​  ​ I was very disappointed in this shade. Though, in the image, th swatches and the bottle appear to be the same shade, this is just simply because my camera doesn't pick up green very well. In the bottle, "Irish Green" is a very true green, much like a traditional grassy green. On my nails, after two coats, it is more of a mucus-slime-green. Even with two coats, it was rather sheer and with being able to see the whites of my nails beneath, it gave off a very off look. As soon as the pictures were taken, I removed it. It's just too theatrical and Halloween-y for me.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 9, 2011)

Kris, Green Ocean isn't a glitter, it's a flakie, so it shouldn't give you too many problems to remove.

Also, have you been to a store called "Five Below"? They are located all up and down the east coast and I know they have many locations in Maryland. There is a brand of polish that you can buy there 3 for $5, Funky Fingers. It's made by the same manufacturer as Color Club polishes and in fact many of the colors are dupes of Color Club. You should check that out! They also get in a few other brands of polish and all are cheap, the name Five Below means everything in the store is $5 or less.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought Green Ocean tonight and applied it over Sally Hansen's Gunmetal for my manicure starting tonight. I like it, and now I want their other flake colors! Only problem is that I discovered Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear brushes are TERRIBLE and make applying polish a witch, so I gave up on trying to make it look perfect. Not sure how long the manicure will last b/c I've never used one of these flakie polishes before. I took a photo of it:
> 
> ...



FLAKIES OMG!! I need this.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 9, 2011)

You know, I didn't really like that color in the bottle, but it looks amazing on top of the dark base!  Now I actually want it!



> Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought Green Ocean tonight and applied it over Sally Hansen's Gunmetal for my manicure starting tonight.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 9, 2011)

This is why I sometimes miss living in NY. I could NEVER find the good stuff in Houston...

I envy you all who found it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 9, 2011)

I too miss NY!  I couldn't find it in my walgreens here! This sucks!


----------



## katana (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like the Irish Green, although it seems it looks nicer in the bottle. Even after a few coats, I cant believe how thin it is.


----------



## StakeEdward (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kris, Green Ocean isn't a glitter, it's a flakie, so it shouldn't give you too many problems to remove.



That manicure I did last week actually took me half an hour to remove, lol. After that ordeal I went out to buy a bottle of pure acetone to use in the future.


----------



## Fanoute (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the new Chanel nail color, so hot!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 18, 2011)

I did a mini-review - including a video - of it on my blog.

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/03/sinful-colors-198-irish-green-and-220.html

I dislike the Green Ocean since it's so thick, beautiful color in the bottle but yuk on the nails. The Irish Green takes way too many coats to get a good pop of color unless you use a black nail polish under it or a darker green.


----------

